
Ask HN: Has anybody built Tinder/Imgur style mailboxes, GTD, email? - visakanv
I was sitting at a coffeeshop with my mobile device earlier and I was just testing and going through all of my apps. I realize I enjoy the experience of using Imgur the most of all of my apps, I think because of the information-to-screen ratio. It allows me to focus on one thing at a time.<p>I want to spend more time going through my Trello cards or emails, but I find myself annoyed at how they&#x27;re all sorta... batched together. I would prefer to be able to play around with them like index cards. Does something like this already exist?
======
davelnewton
This is app-specific; many apps support swiping through lists of items, but
there's no generic way to have the same functionality across multiple apps.

(Technically there is, you could change the implementation of standard Android
UI elements, but that smells of work and pain.)

